# IHS Payment link is expired :(



## nikuk (Aug 27, 2018)

Hi,

I won appeal on Spouse visa application on Oct 1st and have received Appeal Withdrawal notice from all parties. Based on that, Tribunal cancelled the appeal on my case and I was informed that UKVI will be contacting me.

Since then I was for the response from UKVI and I periodically check with my attorney if he received any response as the attorney was putting his email during application filing.
Attorney used to say always that he did not receive any response and he would let me know if he hears anything.

And today (Dec 20th), I got an email from Attorney with UKVI response. In the email, it was asking me to make the IHS fees payment through a link. When I was trying to access the link to make payment, the page opened with a message says "Topup access key is expired. You missed the topup payment deadline of Dec 18, 2018. UKVI will contact you with the decision on my Visa application". I was so upset by seeing that. Then i checked the email they sent to Attorney and saw it was sent to Attorney on Dec 11th. He did not sent immediately and forwarded only today after the expiration. I was really pissed off. Do you guys have any idea what to do next. Can i request for another link to pay IHS fees.

In the email from UKVI, it clearly states that if i do not make payment by Dec 18th, your visa application will be rejected and i will have to file for a new visa application and the money will not be refunded.

Have anyone gone across this situation? Attorney says that nothing to worry and we can request a new link seems. But I am worried whether we can do that. Any advise or ideas please?

Thanks,
Nikki


----------



## londoner007 (Feb 13, 2017)

Email [email protected] for another link


----------



## nikuk (Aug 27, 2018)

londoner007 said:


> Email [email protected] for another link


Thank You,londoner007. I sent an email to above address and we got new link to make payment.


----------



## Harry221996 (Aug 10, 2018)

How long did it take for get new link please tell me


----------



## Kenmahama (Sep 8, 2019)

I have similar case,I won an appeal and I was sent IHS link to make payment and submit my passport for visa process. dead line 05/09/2019 but unfortunately several attempted payment the link expired 02/09/2019 and i immediately e-mail [email protected] but there is no response yet,please anyone help me out am confused and frustrated.thank you


----------



## Kenmahama (Sep 8, 2019)

How long does it take to send new link for IHS payment


----------



## codeone (Jun 29, 2014)

*Ihs*

Hi my wife is applying for ILR in the next few weeks do we have to pay this £500 for IHS again thanks


----------



## Kemz (Dec 9, 2020)

Hello. Please how long does it take to get a new ihs link as my deadline is 14th December 2020.


----------



## Akhilreddy123 (Dec 17, 2020)

Have you got your new link for IHS payment


----------



## Kemz (Dec 9, 2020)

Yes pls.


----------



## Akhilreddy123 (Dec 17, 2020)

Kemz said:


> Yes pls.


Can u please tell mee how u got your new link for IHS payment


----------



## Akhilreddy123 (Dec 17, 2020)

Akhilreddy123 said:


> Can u please tell mee how u got your new link for IHS payment


And my payment deadline is 19 Dec 2020 please some one share your timeline


----------



## Kemz (Dec 9, 2020)

[email protected]


----------



## Akhilreddy123 (Dec 17, 2020)

Kemz said:


> [email protected]





Kemz said:


> [email protected]


i got a automated response but no link Is provided


----------



## Kemz (Dec 9, 2020)

You have to wait.


----------



## Akhilreddy123 (Dec 17, 2020)

Kemz said:


> You have to wait.


No tomorrow is my last date to make the payment


----------



## Kemz (Dec 9, 2020)

Better you call the customer care to let them know the urgency


----------



## Akhilreddy123 (Dec 17, 2020)

Kemz said:


> Better you call the customer care to let them know the urgency


No they are not responding


----------



## Rakesh1919 (Dec 21, 2020)

Akhilreddy123 said:


> And my payment deadline is 19 Dec 2020 please some one share your timeline


Hi Akhil,

Could you please tell me, what response you havve received so far and what is the current status of your application.
I am facing the same issue, I have sent email, but no response yet.

Kindly tell me what is the current status of tyour application.


----------



## Akhilreddy123 (Dec 17, 2020)

Rakesh1919 said:


> Hi Akhil,
> 
> Could you please tell me, what response you havve received so far and what is the current status of your application.
> I am facing the same issue, I have sent email, but no response yet.
> ...


Noo brother I don't have a response .same I have sent a mail but no response from 5 working days.


----------



## Rakesh1919 (Dec 21, 2020)

Akhilreddy123 said:


> Noo brother I don't have a response .same I have sent a mail but no response from 5 working days.


I have sent u fb request, let's have a chat there


----------



## Rakesh1919 (Dec 21, 2020)

Rakesh1919 said:


> I have sent u fb request, let's have a chat there


Is your aplication got refused?


----------

